# Doc, man. Just Doc.



## Fluffnstuff (Nov 29, 2014)

I think this little mouse would live on me, if I let her.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

A very cute mouse! Looks very healthy too


----------



## Fluffnstuff (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks! She has friends she lives with, and they're all very docile but she's just CRAZY affectionate and into people. Loves being held and ear and cheek rubs and hanging out. I adore her a lot.


----------

